# Gnrh(triptorelin) question



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 31, 2011)

Has anyone here ran this in their pct to keep gains? If so what is the protocol? How much do you take and how long? Thanks!


----------



## bobby6638 (Dec 31, 2011)

hey,, is used it to jump start my fs & lh after being on test cycp for about 9 months..

 I am 50 & was trying the trt from a clinic but after all the acne ( just couldn't get it under control, used doxy, tetracycline & more  but it still was annoying enough to stop the trt) I will have to try accutane before my next cycle.

anyway my FS & LH were 0 obviously so i did a 100mcg shot the day before PCT & 6weeks later my numbers were back to normal.   I just wanted to be safe with it because if you use too much it cant literally castrate you..  read some more about it theres alot of info on the net


----------



## pieguy (Dec 31, 2011)

If u use it, make sure you continue to run clomid at low dose. A lot of people's lh and fsh doesnt bounce back with trip alone.


----------



## GMO (Jan 1, 2012)

It is not to be used as part of a PCT.  It is a last resort recovery protocol that should only be utilized when traditional PCT does not work.  Obviously the poster above that was in his fifties is an ideal candidate for this protocol, but for the vast majority of us...it is simply not needed.


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 1, 2012)

yes both poster are correct.. i did not mean for my post to come off as it should be done for pct.  that is why I said read up on it. it clearly states in all material that* it is to be used after all other means failed..*     & as i said being 50 it made it a lot easier to recover based on the time i was on trt...  i did not use nolva or clomid..  I used some other products for pct which for me have worked well.

Next time I will be more precise about a question when i give an answer..  after reading it again clearly the poster wanted info on using it during pct to keep gains & that is not what it is used for    SORRY MATES


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok great, thx for the info


----------



## GMO (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggy: What compounds are you running right now?


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 1, 2012)

50mcgs of igf lr3 e.d.
500mg of test cyp per week
2 ironmag labs metha-drol pills e.d.


----------

